# Vaughan Williams's Cambridge Mass world premiere



## Tschaikowsky

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-12565842


----------



## tdc

A new work never before performed by Vaughan Williams. Very cool. Its hard for me to even imagine what a mass by him would sound like as I am mostly just familiarized with his symphonies. Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Delicious Manager

You don't have to wait until the Cambridge Mass is performed. There's already a Vaughan Williams *Mass*.


----------



## tdc

Delicious Manager said:


> You don't have to wait until the Cambridge Mass is performed. There's already a Vaughan Williams *Mass*.


Nice. Thanks for the link. I know there is a LOT of Vaughan Williams stuff I haven't yet heard. I am still kind of 'absorbing' his symphonic works at this stage.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

You're welcome (sorry for delay in responding, been having internet issues).


----------

